# My Maggie at the Bridge one month today



## Maggiesdad (Mar 26, 2012)

I miss my girl so much... it feels like it's been a year instead of a month. I can feel her with me. 

Eventually I'd like to have another golden in my life but there will never be another Maggie. 

Maggie- daddy loves you forever.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for your pain. The fact that you can feel her must help some. Some day you will hold her in your arms again....

Pat


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Maggiesdad said:


> I miss my girl so much... it feels like it's been a year instead of a month. I can feel her with me.
> 
> Eventually I'd like to have another golden in my life but there will never be another Maggie.
> 
> Maggie- daddy loves you forever.


Getting another one was painful to think about ...but I did it and am VERY happy I did .... It will not change the way you feel about Maggie.... you will start another love with a different personality !!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hugs to you. Just remember that another golden will only honor the love you shared with Maggie. Like you said they are never replaced. When the day comes when you add a new family member, I just know Maggie will be elated! Being able to still feel her near is a huge blessing.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss of sweet Maggie and I know how much you still miss her. First month is the worst to go thru, you still can feel their presence very much, but when you look around it is just an empty space and then you feel heartbroken. 
Can not confirm myself yet but the others on this forum convinced me that when you bring another golden in your life your heart just expends to make a room for more love. There will never be another Maggie as Maggie is the one and only, your heart will just go on another path and build new bond with another special one.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

Maggiesdad said:


> I miss my girl so much... it feels like it's been a year instead of a month. I can feel her with me.
> 
> Eventually I'd like to have another golden in my life but there will never be another Maggie.
> 
> Maggie- daddy loves you forever.


So sorry for your loss of Maggie, I know how you feel, having lost my two boys 5 weeks ago. Prayers to all at RB.


I couldn't have put it better Buddy's mom. Especially the part " you still can feel their presence very much, but when you look around it is just an empty space and then you feel heartbroken". That's what I keep doing !!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry you lost your Maggie. We lost our girl Daisy 15 weeks ago today so know how empty you're feeling

The first month is extremely difficult, try and remember the good times you had with her and the lovely memories.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are many us who have been where you're at right now. I'm so sorry for the loss of your Maggie, it's so heartwarming to hear that you can feel her. I can feel my bridge boy with me everyday, we miss him and wish he was still with us, but it was his time. 

I lost my old guy Taz at the age of 15.5 last year in Feb., he'd been with us since he was 8 weeks old. Within a few weeks I adopted Remy from County Humane Society. We weren't really ready for another dog yet, but my Roxy is a former puppy mill momma that will always need to be with another dog-she was starting to regress quickly and she was also grieving almost as much as we were. 

Remy brought joy, love, and happiness back into our home and hearts. You can never replace one dog with another, each dog is very special and unique in their own way and each dog will always hold a special place in your heart.

Give yourself time to grieve and your heart time to heal. When you are ready, I hope you will open your heart to another Golden to love.


----------



## Maggiesdad (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes.

Carolina Mom- your pups are so cute! That's wonderful you had your Taz for over 15 years! I had Maggie for 13 years.. I wish Goldens lived longer!

I don't know when the right time is but someday soon I do want another dog and it will be a Golden I'm just in love with them. I want to honor Maggie though and not rush the grief process. I know she is at the Rainbow bridge running like she was two years old again and watching over her family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Maggiesdad said:


> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes.
> 
> Carolina Mom- your pups are so cute!
> 
> I don't know when the right time is but someday soon I do want another dog and it will be a Golden I'm just in love with them. I want to honor Maggie though and not rush the grief process.


Thank you, I appreciate that.

Take the time you need, eveyone is different, we grieve in our own way and in our own time.

I've had dogs all my life, when we lost Taz, our house was soooooo quiet, it was out of balance, out of whack so to speak, and as I said, Roxy was having a hard time. We all needed Remy as much as he needed us-he's been a godsend to us all. He reminds me a lot of Taz, especially at his age.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Maggie will always be your special girl, forever in your heart and mind. Each animal I have ever had, claimed a piece of my heart, and their memories are special and unique. I also hope to have another Golden at some point, not quite ready yet, but someday. Time does help, but everyone has their own way of getting through the grief and hurt. It helps knowing others understand exactly how you feel. Wishing you comfort, and hugs today.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

MaggiesDad, so sorry for your recent loss. The first year is the hardest with memories of holidays and special times together. My Maggie has been at Rainbow Bridge almost 3 years. Don't let those sad/empty feeling keep you from opening your heart and home to a new dog. My daughter surprised me with Hank about 3 weeks after Maggie left us. The house was just to quiet and he livened it up!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your girl! Her loss is so recent for you and still very raw. I hope that in time you will remember your girl with more smiles than tears. /


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggiesdad*

Maggiesdad

I know how long a month feels. We are here for you.
There will never be another Maggie, just like there will never be another Smooch.
There is a very lucky Golden waiting out there that will have you for a Daddy someday.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

The first few months is very difficult. I remember coming on this board sobbing over the lost of my two Goldens. They past away 6 weeks of each other with cancer. My male was the shocker for us when we found out he had it too. We got puppies after a week of his passing, not to replace General or Belle, but to add to "my eternal pack" as I call it. They are all a part of me and each has their place in my heart. For us it was the best decision, but you are the only one who can make your mind up.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear you are hurting. A month is such a short time - everything is still very raw. We lost our elderly dog & cat within 10 days of each other last summer - it was soo painful and I vividly remember the emptiness you describe.

My son convinced me to adopt a rescue Golden that he had been looking at on Petfinder - a dog who truly needed us as much as we needed him. Chum brought laughter and love back into our home and helped us to heal. He definitely didn't replace our lost girls, nothing ever could, but it showed us how much capacity we have for love. 

I'm sure sweet Maggie will help bring the right pup to you when the time is right.

Wishing you peace and comfort.


----------

